# Powering accessories on Layouts



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

What are you guys using to power accessories on your layouts, more specific I am in the process of adding 60 or so street lights to our layout & so far all I can come up with that is cheap is wall warts with a potientiometer to limit the voltage, or keep adding lights to the circuit until I get the brightness desired. Right now a Wall wart will support about 20 or so lights, that being said I really did not want to use 3 to power just the lights, If I could find a reasonable power supply that would run all that would be ideal

Thanks for your help

Boosted


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I will be using an old tyco train power supply. The built-in rheostat will guide the voltage required, though I don't think I will be using 60 lights! Holy Hannah! You will be lighting up the room!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes we have 74 feet of 4 lane track & hope to be able to do some night-time racing with lighted cars under the lights. I tried the train transformer on both the AC & DC side & it will run approximately 20-25 lights like the wall warts.

Thanks

Boosted


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dyno dom has New in box a /fx transformers., the kind that have to have the controllers screwed to. I bought one from him just light my pit lan garage area but i have no idea how many lights would work on it


----------

